# Plastisol transfers on canvas tote bags



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

First order ever for 250 tote bags. Was wondering do the plastisol transfers from F&m or versatranz work on these?
Looking for lime green in color.
Best supplier?
Is canvas the best or is there a better option for heat pressing?
What's the normal pricing on these?

Thanks so much!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Best to test to make sure the transfers will adhere, and stay, on the canvas. Just make sure that there is no coating (sizing) on the bags. The lime color is not a problem.


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't looked much but I'm having trouble finding the bags in lime green.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Many "canvas" bags have a PVC or polyurethane coating as a water repellent, and it'll start to melt in the heat press.

This supplier has a variety of greens -- none called "lime green" but others might suit -- and sells cotton (not necessarily canvas) bags:

Wholesale Tote Bags, Bulk Tote Bags, Wholesale Canvas Tote Bag | TansClub.com

Upon receipt of your order check EVERYTHING. Quality control is poor, however the company will accept returns for credit or exchange without hassle. The prices are good if you order enough quantity.

Also check out their polyester totes. They have a heavy poly duck bag (600D heavy duty) that might work for you, though colors are more limited. It has a PVC liner, but the poly is thick enough that for a plastisol transfer it might not be on the press long enough to melt. They won't work for sublimation because of the time involved, but could for short dwell transfers.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ace Transfer has a new transfer which fuses at a lower temperature....It does not appear to be on their website so you may have to call.....


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't know where you are based but this a site for a UK brand. They are cotton and although good quality, are inexpensive.
It may be worth checking carriage if outside UK.

W101 Promo Bag for Life | Westford Mill

Jim


----------

